

The reasonable startup valuation formula (Avg Exit/6) - chrisyeh
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2013/07/the-reasonable-startup-valuation-formula.html

======
Robin_Message
Does this still apply for an early stage startup, in particular for early
employees trying to value stock options, or would you use something else?

